# Minnkota & Motorguide Sales/Repair



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

My minnkota pd tweaked on me a week ago and with the wounded warriors event I had volunteered for on the horizon the following week I found myself in a scramble to get my motor repaired or replaced.

I was referred to a guy named Dennis who runs an outfit called Boat Things out of his house in Columbus by a fellow OGF member. Dennis had me back on the water in a matter of days and I was amazed at how little it cost me. Very happy with his service and prices...give him a shout if you ever find yourself needing repair or a new unit...you wont be disappointed! 6148952628


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

you have a good guy down your way on a quick repair, up north here my minn kota had a breakdown recently,and i took it to mogadore bait an tackle a minn kota repair center,and had it fixed up within the week after dropping it off, and also at a real decent price.highly recommend them...


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

614-895-2628 hes up north of columbus. i believe westerville. hes fixed my 2 trolling motors cheap. just fixed my buddys trolling motor cheap. factory authorized guy.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you know if he sells any?


----------



## GoCubsGo (Oct 20, 2014)

Owner of Boat Things is Dennis Cruse. Columbus address, on Morse Rd, west of 71, 2 blocks east of High/23. I was just at his place yesterday, picking up a few things and talking fishing. So he will be starting his part time job, and doing boat work on the weekends. So if it is pressing, I wouldn't wait to call him. He is certified with Minn Kota as a dealer and service. Also installs electronics, and Talon or PowerPole. Great guy, highly recommend!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

He does sell some things. He was at the fall OGF Crappie Tourney. Good guy will treat you right.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Just picked up my Minnkota trolling motor from Dennis on Saturday. He was very knowledgeable and quick with repairs. Thanks for letting me know about him.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

I met dennis at the Columbus fishing expo on sat, he had a booth set up there - we talked for a half an hour and he is a straight shooter and very knowledgeable. I liked him immediately. if I ever need any work, he is my plan A.

all thumbs


----------

